# The Pill?? I know why it works!!



## w.s.winstonsarah (May 4, 2010)

My wife has lost a lot of her drive and claimed it was the pill causing this, after reading quite a few topics here I can see that she and I are not the only ones who suffer from the pill causing a low drive. Are there other types of BC pills that can actually increase the drive? or is it a trial and error plan? For the longest time I thought it was me but she insists it the pill stating she wants to want to have sex again and get wild and crazy like we use to and my reply is so why dont you? So why does this happen? Any experienced women out there that can shed some more light on this if you have had this happen to you?


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Im about to start the pill again after many years without it. I can comment on my experience with it before. I had no lost libido from it, but have heard women who claim that. I was NOT on one of the newer "low dose" pills and have read that they may be a culprit. Im not going on the new school pill this time either, back to the original loestrin GREEN pill. The white one, which is newer, apparently has the lower dose common with the new age pills, along with other bad side effects like breakthrough bleeding and bloating. 

I will post again after I start if I see your question still up here, or maybe Ill just do an "update" thread to let anyone else who is questioning this as well. I do have to state though that I have a naturally high drive, so it may be mine does go down, but for mine to go down would be me wanting sex once a day or maybe a few times a week... higher than most women's drives I hear about to begin with. So it may be a moot point since I want it alot anyway


----------



## w.s.winstonsarah (May 4, 2010)

Thanks toolate I look forward to your post.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

w.s.winstonsarah, My wife was on Yasmin for a few years. It seriously messed with her sex drive and emotions. While on it it seemed like she was on a continual roller coaster (really high highs and really low lows). I thought for a while something mentally might have been happening to her. Her sex drive also bottomed out to almost nothing. 

She went off the Yasmin due to us wanting to try for our 3rd son. After a few months she went back to normal emotionally and sexually.


----------



## VeryShyGirl (Feb 18, 2010)

I was on the pill for 14 years (since the age of 18 when I first started having sex) and all those years I just figured my sex drive sucked by design. Then when I stopped a few months ago my drive spiked and I went through a revelation about sex and how important it is in a marriage. It prompted me to learn more and start to get over my reservations about sex. Things have been terrific for several months now.

I never thought I'd say this but I have recently decided to go back to the evil pill, had a freak out moment when a condom broke the other night. I need something like the pill to feel safe enough from pregnancy. I'm going to talk to my doctor about the different options and see if I can work out a compromise with my body. If I'm not as happy as I am now with my sexual life I will stop again, plain and simple. Since some women say that it doesn't effect their sex drive I figure its worth another try. My head is in a very different place now when it comes to sex and I'm hoping that will help matters.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

I would not really want to date a woman who was on the pill. Call me old fashioned, but it seems like hedonism to turn your hormones upside down just so you can have sex.

We used to use condoms. Then we found other methods, but I won't go into that now...


----------



## w.s.winstonsarah (May 4, 2010)

WOW thank all of you in your replies. I am glad that I stumbled across this site, I seem to have the same issues that others do as well and it lets me know that I am not alone and I want to thank all of you for your help, I hope that I too can halp others.

once again thank you all of you.


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow....this really makes me wonder....maybe it's not ME, maybe it's my pill!!

I have no drive what-so-ever....poor husband. Currently we are in the process of adopting our second child, and once that is done DH will be getting clipped and I can go off the pill. It will still be awhile so I can't let you know the progress, but I am interested in others' experience. This gives me hope and something to look forward to


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Women, if you are done having kids, or think you MIGHT be done, or just want to hold off for X amount of years , look into the *Copper IUD*. http://www.paragard.com/home.php
(not the mirena IUD- that one has hormones & can only be used for 5 years)

NO hormones! No pills, No mess , No worries. ONce it is in, you never have to think about it again. Can be kept in for up to 12 long years. And put in at the Doctors office. I can not understand why so many women get their tubes tied or have their husband's get vasectomies when this is available .

I absoluetly ADORE my IUD, I think it played a factor in my "increase" of sex drive >> we always used Rubbers, so when I got this, I suddenly felt renewed with the Freedom to just "go for it", not having that worry that he enjoyed it without the raincoat -but my worry of conceiving again. That did hamper things for us, looking back. 

I highly recommend the IUD over any birth control if you are monogomous, hormones are a problem for you & you have had at least 1 child & not sure if you want more . It feels 
pernament but you have the added blessing & assurance that you can still "change" your mind, get it out & still conceive again.


----------



## VeryShyGirl (Feb 18, 2010)

SimplyAmorous - I recently discovered the copper IUD option and it seems great... except for the pain. I've never had a baby and from what I have read the insertion would involve very intense pain. I got so sick just thinking about it I don't know if I could go through with it. I wonder if they can knock you out beforehand?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Accually they do recommend this more if you have had at least one child , but I have an Aunt who had hers put in -in her 30's, NO children, then 10 years later, took it out and she succesfully conceived her one & only child at age 42 , after her Copper IUD. then she got another one put in. It was cause of her that I decided I wanted the same. 

Yes, it can be painful , but for only "a moment", some Docs can numb you, mine accually talked me out of it and it was fine, a severe sharp QUICK pain to insert, but Oh the benefits. Dont let that stop you! If you are a candidate for it. Nothing better out there !


----------



## WantsHappiness (Jun 17, 2009)

MsStacy said:


> Wow....this really makes me wonder....maybe it's not ME, maybe it's my pill!!
> 
> I have no drive what-so-ever....poor husband. Currently we are in the process of adopting our second child, and once that is done DH will be getting clipped and I can go off the pill. It will still be awhile so I can't let you know the progress, but I am interested in others' experience. This gives me hope and something to look forward to


I too have little to no natural drive when on the pill and you can add me to the list of those who noted a major uptick the drive when off the pill. Even for only a month or two at a time, it comes back right away. Good luck!


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Yes, it can be painful , but for only "a moment", some Docs can numb you, mine accually talked me out of it and it was fine, a severe sharp QUICK pain to insert, but Oh the benefits. Dont let that stop you! If you are a candidate for it. Nothing better out there !


The Mrs. and I are thinking of what to do once we have #4. I've been considering a vasectomy and she has been considering the copper IUD. My thought is my surgery is a one time deal where hers has to be redone every so often. I also worry about possible unknown side-effects of the IUD. If you don't mind me asking Simply are you using the IUD because you want having more children in the future open, or another reason? If I am being too personal here with my question, let me know.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Crypsys said:


> My thought is my surgery is a one time deal where hers has to be redone every so often. I also worry about possible unknown side-effects of the IUD. If you don't mind me asking Simply are you using the IUD because you want having more children in the future open, or another reason? If I am being too personal here with my question, let me know.


 I do not mind , ask me anything! I struggled with infertility for almost 7 years, and even though I now have alot of children, I just didn't want anything pernament, I thought that MIGHT 
somehow throw me into a depression of sorts. Even though I was done, I felt good about being able to take it out -if God forbid something happened to my kids. Just having the option OPEN to me was re-assuring. That and afer all the reading & studying I did, I come to learn that getting your tubes tied , you "statistically" have a higher rate of needing a Hysterectomy years later. Not sure why, but I read this, not sure how true, but I do have a number of friends who did have tubes tied and indeed did end up needing a Hysterectomy , coincidence or something to this ?? I really do not know, but this also played in the back of my mind. 

And sometimes vasectomy's can raise issues with men, I had ZERO desire for my husband to go there. I just worry too much about stuff like that. I stressed over my choice, but since it has been done, I know I made the right descion for ME. And for him. Plus you can keep this in for 12 long years! By then I will be in menopause, so this was perfect for me. 


As long as you are not allergic to copper, and are monogomnous (the reason they do not give these to young women is -if you have many partners ,it increases your risk of Pelvic Inflammatory disease -if you are exposed to sexual infections--not a good thing). But if you are totally monogomous, this is perfectly safe. I've had mine for 3 years now, I really do LOVE my IUD. And my aunt had hers for over 10 yrs and again after her baby. No problems.

MY reasons in a nutshell- less risks to health in comparison to other methods available & not being totally pernament -and lasting as long as 12 yrs .


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I can tell you that the vasectomy was the best choice for us. After 3 we where done and knew we didnt want anymore rug rats running around. Snip snip and now sex when ever and where ever we want without any thoughts about are we safe?

No mood swings with the Mrs other than the natural ones. :rofl:

Men I tell you to step up and do this for your woman. Its so much easier on the male than what woman go through.


----------



## w.s.winstonsarah (May 4, 2010)

Wow useful info, we have talked about IUD's in the past she has a doc appointment in two weeks, atleast she to realizes there is something a miss, I will talk to her about the IUD.

Thanks Yall


----------



## w.s.winstonsarah (May 4, 2010)

OK so she has been on a diffrent pill since the last post in May, well guess what same old same old bla bla. This **** sucks!!
Can you tell my patients is thin!!!!


----------



## lucky_guy (Jan 23, 2011)

Um, the pill works because its held between closed knees?

Sorry, couldn't resist.....


----------



## JrsMrs (Dec 27, 2010)

If you know you're done with kids, I think the big V is the way to go. Why mess around with IUDs and pills and all that for XX many years when you never want to be fertile again anyway? 
Plus, I think a man taking that responsibility for a couple's birth control (especially when virtually all other options are the woman's problem to deal with) is kinda sexy. I was very grateful when my hubby finally did it. I watched the whole thing and it really is no big deal at all.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Personally, I was on the pill since I was 19 and didn't stop until I was 30 and was married. Did not affect my sex drive. I feel like I had a better sex drive before 30, but I would also attribute that to my 20's. I had to be on the pill because of cysts on my ovaries and other pains, but I didn't notice a negative affect.


----------

